

Show HN: Start writing documents (PDF) with HTML/Markdown, CSS, and JavaScript. - mauvm
https://github.com/documark/documark-example

======
jeroenkruis
Using Documark for my thesis. Separating content and styling with the ease of
html and css is what really did it for me.

